# Pigeons Needing Home in Virginia



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Kajupakhi emailed me to post this because she was having problems with the site:

There are some birds needing a home in Arlington, Virginia. The contact information is here:

Scroll down to see at least one pigeon (named "Fancy") and one dove (named "Freda")

This message about the contact information was included:

For further information please contact Lauren at:
Lauren Hilton
Adoptions Counselor
Animal Welfare League of Arlington
2650 S. Arlington Mill Drive
Arlington, Virginia 22206
W (703) 931-9241, ext. 211
F (703) 931-2568


Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Pidgey....bumping up....


----------



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks a lot Pidgey!!

Hey guys,

Animal Welfare League of Arlington has MANY Pigeons and Doves needing home...please help! The doves look very tame and the helmet fancy pigeon is just lovely!! it has brown head and white body.

here's their link:
http://www.awla.org 

then click on 'Adopt a small Companion Animal'
It takes you to diff links at diff times, today it takes you here:

http://www.petharbor.com/results.as...zip=22206&miles=10&shelterlist='AWLA'&nomax=1

then scroll down to see the pigeons and doves!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

It's sad that places like that only adopt out locally. Hopefully someone on here will be able to help!

-Hilly


----------



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi Guys,

This helmet pigeon "Fancy" really needs a home asap...he has been with Animal Welfare League of Arlington for a while now ... don't know how much time he has left ... I don't see anyone interested in him so far, and I cannot get into any permanent commitment with any bird here in USA due to my birds in India, so I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to search for all the members here who are living in DC metro Area/maryland/ Virginia... in that case I will send out an email to all those members and see if anyone can help... any help or guidance is highly appreciated.

Thanks
KAjupakhi


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi- Kajupakhi 
I send you a message on a lady I know who might take 'Fancy' in Md.
I hope it works out.


----------



## kajupakhi (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi guys,

I just wanted to let everyone know that we FINALLY found Fancy a lovely home!! thanks to this site, and all the help from pigeon talker Whitedove06 and her friends network!!

Please note though that there are still many more pigeons in the shelter waiting for forever home ... hopefully we can help before its too late...

thanks 
KAjupakhi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TERRIFIC NEWS, KAJUPAKHI!!

Thank you SO MUCH for letting us know!!

Sending our BEST PLACEMENT WISHES for others too!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

i will love to have it i wonder if they take shiping.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mich23 said:


> i will love to have it i wonder if they take shiping.


the last post is from nov 2009, the oringinal one is from aug 2009, but it never hurts to see if they are still there.


----------

